# lets talk tricks



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

masonking02 said:


> i find spraying my trowel and tools with wd40 keeps the mud from buildin up , and on my rules i paint the numbers with clear nail polish to keep them from rubbin off


 now thats a good 1 thx MK i go threw 2 a yr or more cuz of that let alone the ones that went into block walls lol(( remember from pockt to measure to pocket lol))


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I like to keep a bucket of head joints at one end of my material board. You never know when you are going to run out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

stack of bed joints will help production along :thumbsup:


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Brck stretchers and block skeezerz always come in handy ,, well worth the price when u need them


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

who needs bond when you got a hammer lol


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

masonking02 said:


> who needs bond when you got a hammer lol


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

Bigbricklayer said:


> I like to keep a bucket of head joints at one end of my material board. You never know when you are going to run out.:thumbsup:


i dont know how many time i have ending up a few head joints short,and sending a new hand after a box of head joints!
on occasion i have had to send a hand for a sky hook, out of the tool shed also.and god know how that dehydrated water comes in handy!you know the kind,they have it at wal mart for back packers.comes in a powder form,just add water and shazamm!!


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Bucket of steam is always good too dip your blade in too warm it up on cold days lol


----------

